# Cremation or Burial?



## Jake (Jan 26, 2014)

When you die do you want to be cremated or buried?

tbh I really don't know yet so ye


----------



## Lauren (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't know, I don't want to be eaten by bugs but I don't want my body to be burnt.


----------



## GrayScreen (Jan 26, 2014)

This thread is rather morbid...But, I'd pick cremation. I'd be dead, so I likely wouldn't feel any pain from being burnt, and the idea of feeding bugs makes me want to throw up, so, Cremation!


----------



## Trundle (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm going to do a Tibetan Sky Burial.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6hSK8CluxQ


----------



## mariop476 (Jan 26, 2014)

At this point I think I'd like to be buried.  My mind may change on this matter in the future, but I've always found it a little awkward for a dead family member's remains to be in your house constantly.


----------



## Vannakins (Jan 26, 2014)

either donating my body to science or cremating myself into a vinyl record http://www.andvinyly.com


----------



## mariop476 (Jan 26, 2014)

When I was really little, I thought I wanted to donate my body to science (I was a weird kid, I guess), but when I learned that it basically meant I gave them my body to cut up and experiment on, I had second thoughts.  I'd love to help advance human knowledge, but I really want my body to be around after my death.


----------



## SecondSider (Jan 26, 2014)

Cremated. So my descendants will have record of me.


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 26, 2014)

Crematino 4 life!

But if I die young and healthy, I want my body donated to science.


----------



## saehanfox (Jan 26, 2014)

In China, cremation is mandatory


----------



## Stacie (Jan 26, 2014)

Whatever is cheaper. 

I'm going to guess that's cremation but I haven't been looking at the market lately~ Or ever, haha.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 26, 2014)

If we just cremated everyone there would be no zombie apocalypse. And since I think zombies are stupid..
#teamcremation


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2014)

I went with "idk" because I don't want cremation. I want the living people to take my dead body and take literally everything out of it they can. Someone needs a heart? Oh, here's one. Liver, kidneys, lungs? Mine work just fine!

So yeah, when I die, they can give all my body parts to people who need them.

Oh and burn the rest, I guess.


----------



## Mollypop (Jan 27, 2014)

Cremation. I don't want my face and body to slowly rot and get eaten by bugs. x3 I'd rather be destroyed quickly.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 27, 2014)

I'd rather be cremated than buried, I can't stand the thought of my body being eaten by creepy crawlies... 





mariop476 said:


> At this point I think I'd like to be buried.  My mind may change on this matter in the future, but I've always found it a little awkward for a dead family member's remains to be in your house constantly.



The ashes wouldn't necessarily have to stay in a family member's house...
When my grandad was cremated, his ashes were scattered over the grave of his wife, who died a year before.
(He didn't like the thought of being buried, but wanted to be with her)


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 27, 2014)

Cremated, but first I'd like any 'working' organs to be donated to anyone who needs them then burn my body and have the ashes scattered in a nice, quiet and beautiful place...


----------



## Neriifur (Jan 27, 2014)

Well you're dead.. so I don't see why it matters, at all, so I don't really care.

It's not like I'm going to come back alive and be liek hay guyz check it out, I'm made of ashes.. or woWoWoW I'm buried.  I'm just..dead..so nothing really matters out in the living world.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 27, 2014)

Neriifur said:


> Well you're dead.. so I don't see why it matters, at all, so I don't really care.
> 
> It's not like I'm going to come back alive and be liek hay guyz check it out, I'm made of ashes.. or woWoWoW I'm buried.  I'm just..dead..so nothing really matters out in the living world.



I know, I think it's really stupid. "I don't want bugs eating my face!" Yeah but you'll be dead >.>


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 27, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I know, I think it's really stupid. "I don't want bugs eating my face!" Yeah but you'll be dead >.>



It's also an important part of nature. But I agree, it's an odd reason.


----------



## petrichr (Jan 27, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I went with "idk" because I don't want cremation. I want the living people to take my dead body and take literally everything out of it they can. Someone needs a heart? Oh, here's one. Liver, kidneys, lungs? Mine work just fine!
> 
> So yeah, when I die, they can give all my body parts to people who need them.
> 
> Oh and burn the rest, I guess.


This ^ I definitely want to be an organ donor and I don't want to be a rotting corpse.


----------



## elsacrossing (Jan 28, 2014)

I want to be cremated, that way my partner can spread my ashes at all of my favorite places :3


----------



## Sinister Chiyoko (Jan 28, 2014)

I want be cremated but before that donate any thing that will save some one. Then you can burn me. I don't want to rot and get eaten by bugs ugh.


----------



## CR33P (Jan 1, 2015)

cremated, i don't want grave robbers to steal my body


----------



## Brackets (Jan 1, 2015)

I used to think I would donate my body to science, but after seeing how some students mess around with and disrespect the bodies I'm not really sure now... 
I'd definitely donate my organs if I'm young enough, though. And cremation over burial.


----------



## Alyssa (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a huge fear of being burned alive, so idk if I'd be comfortable with being cremated. Then again it may be pretty gross to be buried. I don't really like thinking about this, and idk which I'd prefer. They both scare me.


----------



## Aryxia (Jan 1, 2015)

I want to be cremated and put into an hourglass.
Cemeteries are a waste of space tbh


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 1, 2015)

Currently I would want to be cremated just cause I don't like the idea of having masses of bodies buried in the ground.


----------



## WonderK (Jan 1, 2015)

Cremation. I don't want my body to rot away under the Earth.


----------



## Cory (Jan 1, 2015)

Buried so my soul will live on


----------



## Aradai (Jan 1, 2015)

buried. idk it just feels nicer.

also in the case of a zombie apocalypse I can rise from the dead and do what they do.


----------



## Zane (Jan 1, 2015)

Cremated and have my ashes thrown in the eyes of my enemies. 
I don't want to take any chances of reanimating as a zombie.



Aradai said:


> buried. idk it just feels nicer.
> 
> also in the case of a zombie apocalypse I can rise from the dead and do what they do.



looks like we're on the opposite ends of this one LOL


----------



## effluo (Jan 1, 2015)

Buried. No fire for me thanks.
I'll take my zombie chances.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 1, 2015)

I always thought it'd be kinda cool to have my ashes spread over part of the ocean or somewhere else I really like. Whether or not that happens I think I'd rather be cremated.


----------



## Eldin (Jan 1, 2015)

is confused as to why this thread was bumped after a year

but yeah cremated~ but don't keep the ashes, that creeps me out

throw me in a lake or something idc I just don't want to spend eternity on the mantle making guests uncomfortable


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 1, 2015)

Cremation for me. Like some others said, don`t keep the ashes around, just spread them in a nature setting. 

Its kinda suiting to know I`ll dissapear completely from this world. In a way I can hardly wait for it lol.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jan 1, 2015)

Both! I want my body to be cremated, and then I want my ashes to buried in a grave. That way, there's no gross decomposing body but I also still get a final resting place that my survivors can visit in remembrance (as well as strangers who just like to visit cemeteries, like I do!) If I happen to die before my lover does, then I would like for him to keep my ashes in the house until the time he dies, then I want both of our ashes to be buried in the same grave. Vice versa if he dies first.


----------



## unintentional (Jan 1, 2015)

I wanna be cremated 



Spoiler



_So I tattoo instructions on my ass
That say "don't ever put this body in a casket
Burn it and put the ashes in a basket
And throw them in the puget sound"
I don't ever want to be underground
Oh no, oh no _


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jan 1, 2015)

I want to be buried. 
I've seen videos of cremation. Just nonono.
I've got a fear of waking up in the furnace top >.>


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm gonna live on as my skeleton and spook the **** out of people so none of the above


----------



## tobi! (Jan 1, 2015)

I'd like to be cremated so my future spouse can use it like _Nesquik_ with milk and I can retake their body.


----------



## kassie (Jan 1, 2015)

Cremated. I'd prefer not to rot underground.


----------



## honeymoo (Jan 1, 2015)

Cremation has always creeped me tf out. But at the same time it's better. I don't want my family to be stuck somewhere because I'm buried there, the way I'm stuck in this town because of my grandfather being buried here..


----------



## Brackets (Jan 1, 2015)

honeymoo said:


> Cremation has always creeped me tf out. But at the same time it's better. I don't want my family to be stuck somewhere because I'm buried there, the way I'm stuck in this town because of my grandfather being buried here..



why would you have to stay where your family are buried? i understand why people would like to visit the graves, but you could just travel there to see it.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jan 1, 2015)

Norski said:


> I'd like to be cremated so my future spouse can use it like _Nesquik_ with milk and I can retake their body.



_"What the hell is this?! Chocolate milk mix?!"_

Cremated, probably.


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 1, 2015)

I would put my body up for organ donation if possible, its really hard to achieve since there many factors that prevent this. It kind of like A part of me will life on in someone else ( literally HA!) 
I have speculations of would I want to do honestly, While I would like to die knowing my death has another meaning, I can live on in the heart and memories of the people who's live I have touched I can also live on in someone else's body I kinda want to kepe my body intact as it is.
*
But as tempting as it is to have my body cremated then to have my ashes sprinkled into the food of the people I hate most, or on them their selves I think the person doing it woudl get in trouble, for me well i'm dead HAHAAH
*
 ( thats creepy.. when I think about it lolHA) 
I have the Deep irrational fear of when we "die" we aren't dead but like cant move or whatnot I don't want them to chop me up and I can feel everythign O_O or get burned to death, buried alive... ..................... Wow spooky


----------



## Improv (Jan 1, 2015)

i've never liked the idea of my remains sitting on a mantle or having people sprinkle me out somewhere like stop those are mine did i give you permission to touch my ash

burial for me


----------



## Feloreena (Jan 1, 2015)

I want to donate my body to science when I die, so it will be cremated in the end.


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 1, 2015)

I want to be cremated and then buried. I want a proper burial, but as others have said the idea of maggots on my dead corpse just grosses me out, even if I will be dead.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Jan 1, 2015)

Cremation just because it cheaper and I wouldn't want to put my family under more stress. They can then just throw my ashes into the wind and have a party in my memory.


----------



## Coach (Jan 1, 2015)

Cremated.


----------



## Tao (Jan 1, 2015)

I wish to be buried.

I already have my funeral planned out around a burial, so it's necessary that I be buried.

I want a pyramid built somewhere in the amazon jungle, situated near the top of a waterfall. It will look magnificent from the bottom of the waterfall and will be easily viewable from space as the 2nd biggest man made structure. It will be covered in rubies and rabbit skulls (because rabbit skulls look terrifying).

The pyramid will be located between the feet of a 1,000 foot statue of myself wielding the Master Sword pointed to the sky and a guitar in my other hand. The statue will be carved out of crystal by 1,000 'volunteers'. On a clear night sky, a beacon will shine from the tip of the sword which shines into the next galaxy. 

Within the pyramid will be a 200 floor labyrinth going far underground filled with puzzles, traps, monsters and bosses. Every 5 floors there is a miniboss followed by a checkpoint which has a restroom and a shop that sells medical supplies and gear, which is purchasable with the 'treasure' found within the labyrinth. Every 10 floors is a big boss, each stronger than the last.

The dungeon is reset for every new group that enters to ensure that each group HAS to beat every floor on their own, whilst firearms and 'modern technology' are forbidden by 'the Uber Mega Gods' to be taken into the temple. There currently aren't any ideas on how to stop people bringing in guns and gizmo's, so I'm hoping at this point that everybody will abide by an 'honor system' as well as a 'patting down' by the two security guards, Grahame and Rodriguez. 

At the end of the dungeon after the 200th floor boss is my corpse, which will reanimate and become 'the final boss'. I'll have elemental powers, flight, the ability to summon monsters from other floors of the dungeon (discounting bosses) and laser beam eyes, as well as duel wielding super mega swords and a set of adamantium plate armor. After I'm defeated, I then transform into each of the main bosses which must be defeated in order. After that, I reach my final form where I get magic power armor and cool demon wings (as well as my other powers).

If anybody should defeat my final form they get the legendary treasure, which at the moment is about ?4.27 and a Wii U.

My corpse will then rise one more time to say some cool sounding words and set a timer off in the labyrinth. Fire will start to rise from my chamber and burn everybody to death in seconds if they don't continue to run. The group then only has 2 days to reach the top of the labyrinth and escape with the treasure before the labyrinth, pyramid and awesome statue of me explode.

I plan for this event to be aired as a weekly TV game show following each group into the dungeon. Initially it will be on for a 12 episode season. If views are good, it will continue to be aired twice a week until somebody manages to beat the dungeon, after which we will have a 'farewell episode' detailing the best moments and most memorable contestants throughout the years.
This is in addition to the 'best of episodes' that will also be aired every 6 months to recap and highlight 'the best parts of the past 6 months'.






If for some reason I can't manage the temple idea, then I guess I'll just get cremated and ask my friends to throw my ashes into my enemies faces.


----------



## SuperVandal (Jan 1, 2015)

Tao said:


> I wish to be buried.
> 
> I already have my funeral planned out around a burial, so it's necessary that I be buried.
> 
> ...



i can't believe you spent all that time and effort typing that. like wow.
also i don't think anybody will catch that sports reference but that's just me 

wow i can't use emojis lame


----------



## Cazqui (Jan 1, 2015)

I wish to be dumped into a pool of sharks.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jan 1, 2015)

Omg Tao. That's rad. XD


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't care because I'll be dead.


----------



## Bassy (Jan 1, 2015)

Cremated: My remains are not me anymore, so there's no reason to waste a lot of money and effort into maintaining my remains. My soul lives on and my body becomes one with nature again. 

On a side note; the costs of a funeral are crazy and grieving people have to start organizing it right after the person dies. They shouldn't be busy organizing; they should be busy releasing that grief so that they can continue their life. The best moment is still right after something sad happens. I really don't want people to be busy with organizing when they're sad, while I'm drinking a cocktail in the other dimension. 

Anyways, what am I saying? I'm not going to die.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 1, 2015)

Not sure.....


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 1, 2015)

If you don't smoke, don't drink, don't have health issues you can tots be an organ donor. 

Anyways I want my body perfectly intact. I want to be burryed. 
If I die TOMMOROW I want my cat put to sleep,  and my fave blanket (night night as I call her lol)
And all that stuff put in my coffin with me.


----------



## Improv (Jan 1, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> If you don't smoke, don't drink, don't have health issues you can tots be an organ donor.
> 
> Anyways I want my body perfectly intact. I want to be burryed.
> If I die TOMMOROW I want my cat put to sleep,  and my fave blanket (night night as I call her lol)
> And all that stuff put in my coffin with me.



wow killing your innocent cat just so it can rot along side you in the ground


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 1, 2015)

Improv said:


> wow killing your innocent cat just so it can rot along side you in the ground



We're like really close. He might starve himself if I die.


----------



## Murray (Jan 1, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> We're like really close. He might starve himself if I die.



you are a bad person for wanting to do that


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 1, 2015)

Murray said:


> you are a bad person for wanting to do that



But I love him!
He would be sad with out me!


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 2, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I went with "idk" because I don't want cremation. I want the living people to take my dead body and take literally everything out of it they can. Someone needs a heart? Oh, here's one. Liver, kidneys, lungs? Mine work just fine!
> 
> So yeah, when I die, they can give all my body parts to people who need them.
> 
> Oh and burn the rest, I guess.



Choosing cremation doesn't mean you can't be an organ donor. They'd take anything that can be donated shortly after you died if the circumstances allowed, and the cremation process comes some time after that.


But yeah, this is quite the morbid thread. I'd probably choose cremation. I don't want my ashes to be sitting in someone's house though, that's weird. I'd want them scattered somewhere I think, or just put in a cemetery.

Also this must be played at my funeral/wake:


----------



## Geoni (Jan 2, 2015)

Buried. I wanna be a skeleton.


----------



## azukitan (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't have a true preference at this point... Between the two, I think I'd rather be cremated? Donating my body to science or smth sounds more appealing than being buried, too.


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Cremation is the cheapest!


----------



## Brackets (Jan 2, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> If you don't smoke, don't drink, don't have health issues you can tots be an organ donor.



you can drink and smoke and still be an organ donor. and it depends on the health issues, they mainly don't want you to have things like HIV, spreading cancer etc


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 2, 2015)

Just throw my body in a ditch.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 2, 2015)

I decided when I was maybe fourteen to be cremated. The alternative is just depressing. The few times I've been in a graveyard, it always made me sad to see neglected graves. I also don't want my ashes kept; I've read about these planters for your remains and you grow into a tree. Seems like a good way to go.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'd rather just be buried.


----------



## carlaeleni (Jan 2, 2015)

Buried. I'd like my organs to be donated first. The idea of bugs eating me doesn't disgust me - it's just the circle of life haha! In a spiritual way it's quite sweet, my body will bring new life and in that way I'm sort of living on.

Edvard Munch ? 'From my rotting body, flowers shall grow and I am in them, and that is eternity.'


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 2, 2015)

Cremation. Whatever happens to my body when I'm dead doesn't bother me, because I'm not going to feel it. And I don't want people to keep my remains either. I heard of this little organisation a while ago where they can put your ashes into a seed, which then grows into a tree. I wouldn't mind turning into a tree.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't really care as long as I'm not in a casket and don't have a tombstone. I'd prefer to not become a waste of space when I die, thank you very much.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 2, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> Cremation. Whatever happens to my body when I'm dead doesn't bother me, because I'm not going to feel it. And I don't want people to keep my remains either. I heard of this little organisation a while ago where they can put your ashes into a seed, which then grows into a tree. I wouldn't mind turning into a tree.



Not in a weird way being a tree might be quite nice. Maybe if it was planted in a relatives garden, or a favourite local nature spot or something
I really don't want to rot away though... I used to worry myself about rotting away even when I was really little, when I realised being in a coffin in reality wasn't like In Snow White where she just laid there prettily


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll be dead so I really don't care what happens to me


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 2, 2015)

jake u should be cremated so the world will b rid of u once n for all


----------



## Isabella (Jan 2, 2015)

I want to be cremated and scattered across the ocean.
doesn't matter anyway cause i'd be dead.


----------



## CainWolf (Jan 2, 2015)

I want my skeleton to be articulated, my organs and stuff can go to medical and science people but I want my skeleton to hang around, preferably in an art class (my art classroom in high school had a real human skeleton, not just some plaster one).


----------



## nekosync (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't care what happens to my body when I die.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 2, 2015)

I want to be cremated. The thought of my body being underground is horrifying.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 2, 2015)

I want as much as absolutely possible to be donated and then they can cremate like my bones or something idk


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 3, 2015)

I think it's a strange custom to put a dead body in an expensive box and bury it under the earth. I say, just go ahead and cremate me. It's cheaper. Put my ashes in the trash if you wish. I don't care; I'll be dead.


----------



## olivetree123 (Jan 3, 2015)

I kinda wanna be made into something cool like a sword or cursed necklace or whatev so i guess cremation is the thing to do for that.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 3, 2015)

I haven't really thought about that yet. I still have my whole life ahead of me!


----------



## Tao (Jan 4, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> I think it's a strange custom to put a dead body in an expensive box and bury it under the earth. I say, just go ahead and cremate me. It's cheaper. Put my ashes in the trash if you wish. I don't care; I'll be dead.





There's some culture (without trying to be racist, it's a black culture) where they bury their dead in custom coffins designed to look like...Well...Whatever you want. They had coffins shaped like shoes and soda cans.

It was on that Carl Pilkinton 'An Idiot Abroad' and he got himself a coffin shaped like a Twix wrapper for him and his wife.



That sounds like a better waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 4, 2015)

*DON'T CREMATE ME *


----------



## charade501 (Jan 4, 2015)

If it was a choice between the two, then I'd definitely prefer cremation.


----------



## solula (Jan 5, 2015)

Burials are pretty gross, my cat died  recently and i had her cremated into a gorgeous urn. Bodies are just shells anyway, and death is disgusting in general so there is no pretty way of this


----------

